# Slingshot of the Month Nomination Tutorial.



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

A video I put together to try to help people nominate.. I added annotations to try to explain what I was doing. If you have any questions please post them to try to get answered.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is a nice tutorial. you should have add your sweet voice with annotations


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

bump.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh nice Video, Thanks for that.

btw, i still find this point missleading somehow...maybe it´s just me?

- Only 1 nomination per member

I think it´s not really clear that one member is allowed to have 2 or more slingshots he created that month getting nominated.

This limitation is only for the one who nominates...

so a rule like : -you may only nominate one slingshot per month

would be clearer, wouldn´t it?


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

AnTrAxX said:


> Oh nice Video, Thanks for that.
> 
> btw, i still find this point missleading somehow...maybe it´s just me?
> 
> ...


You know I had never read it in that point of view before, but it really could be easily misinterpreted.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

No video seen! Most frustrating.


----------

